
Air pollution is returning to pre-Covid levels - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2020/09/05/air-pollution-is-returning-to-pre-covid-levels
======
cmendel
This is a single image. It has no sources or discussion and the axes are
unlabelled.

